
Accessibility: Buttons - tobr
https://macwright.org/2019/04/06/accessibility-buttons.html
======
darekkay
What I'm missing from the post is the difference between links and buttons and
why it's important. When a screen reader user hears "link", he/she expects to
be forwarded to another page (or anchor). A button on the other hand indicates
an _action_ , e.g. a hamburger menu or a modal.

I would go for native buttons (and reset their styles) in most cases over
trying to implement every part of the ARIA specs.

